# Looking for Emerging/Studying Makeup Artist for Photoshoot



## Skeeta (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

I'm posting this through my girlfriends account.

I'm looking for a Makeup/Hair artist who is looking to get some work photographed for their portfolio. I'm and emerging photographer myself and am trying to add some more work to my lacking fashion portfolio.

I'm based in Sydney so someone from around that area would be preferable. 

I'd be happy to supply a range of retouched images for your portfolio use, in exchange for you styling someone to be photographed.

My folio can be view at Dprime Digital Photography by Brett Hemmings and my contact email can be found there also, so if you are interested, please get in touch with me and send through some examples of your work to my email.

Thanks!
Brett


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 12, 2009)

Shame ur in sydney! Im always looking for people in adelaide!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow.. Beautiful work and wonderful website!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey if anyone does need anything from Adelaidians. I'm here and would love the work!


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey awesome website, looks great. I hope you can find somebody. I'm totally thinking about starting up a folio.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 14, 2009)

Love the website and would really like to work with you but I'm based in Melb. If you ever do a shoot here though I'd love to work on it.


----------



## Skeeta (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the positive comments. I didn't think it would be this hard to find a studying artist in Sydney!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 17, 2009)

You could contact the Academy of Makeup? they have a school in Sydney and they could ask their students if anyone is interested as work experience? I'm at the Melbourne school and they're pretty professional.

Here is their website Academy of Makeup


----------



## Skeeta (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks rockin26, I sent them and email and they were happy to help out. Hopefully something eventuates out of it.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey goodluck, hope you find somebody great


----------

